# Firefox Bookmarks zentral verwalten

## Inte

Seit Ewigkeiten habe ich versucht meine Bookmarks automatisiert zu sichern und auf allen meinen Rechnern konsistent zu halten (siehe [OT] Wie verwaltet Ihr Eure Lesezeichen / Bookmarks?). Hier ist meine Lösung, welche keinen eignen FTP/SSH-Zugang voraussetzt und sehr einfach einzurichten ist. Da HTTPS unterstützt wird, sollte es auch hinter jedem Proxy funktionieren.  :Wink: 

Voraussetzungen:

Firefox  :Wink: 

ein Account bei GMX

die Firefox-Extension

a.) Firefox 1.0PR - 1.0 -> Bookmarks Synchronizer oder

b.) Firefox 1.0PR - 1.5.0.* -> Bookmarks Synchronizer 3

(Hier nochmal ein alternativer Link zu beiden Versionen.)

eine bestehende Internetverbindung beim starten/beenden von Firefox

Step by step:Einrichten des GMX-Mediacenters:

Einloggen

Mediacenter öffnen

einen neuen Ordner erstellen (WICHTIG: nur Kleinbuchstaben, max. 8 Zeichen, z.B. "bookmark")

Firefox-Extension:

Installieren

Einrichten (Extras -> Erweiterungen -> Einstellungen)

```
Remote File Settings: HTTPS

Host:                 mediacenter.gmx.net

User:                 GMX-Kundennummer

Password:             ********

Path:                 /bookmark/xbel.xml

[X] Auto download on startup

[X] Auto upload on exit

[X] Cancel upload if the folder has not been modified

[X] Merge new data into current bookmarks
```

Irgendwie dachte ich es wäre mehr zu erklären ... na ja, vielleicht gibt es bald was zu ergänzen  :Razz: 

2005-09-08 - Install-Link gefixt

2005-10-27 - Inzwischen gibt es auch einen Beitrag im Wiki zu dem Thema: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/GMX_mediacenter_mounten

2006-02-15 - Links für Firefox 1.5 angepasst.

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

danke dir so was hatte ich auch schon gesucht. Es geht auch mit dem 1und1 Mediacenter. 

Als Adresse muss nur mediacenter.1und1.de angegeben werden.

mfg Mathes

----------

## Romses

Funktioniert bei mir auch soweit.

Anscheinend kann das Tool aber nicht mit RDF Bookmarks umgehen...

Gruß Romses

----------

## zworK

Genau dieses Feature hab ich noch vermisst ! Vielen dank  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dakjo

Das gleiche funktioniert übrigens auch mit den Calendar Extensions für Firefox, Thunderbird und Mozilla, sowie Sunbird.

Leider muss jeder Teil einzeln konfiguriert werden.

Mozilla Calendar

----------

## xsteadfastx

Benutze ich schon einige Zeit und bin wirklich von der Extension begeistert

----------

## m.b.j.

Gibts einen opensource "Mediacenterserver?"... Hab etwas gegoogelt, hab aber entweder falsch gesucht oder ich bin zu müde es zu sehen!

----------

## Ctrl+Alt+Del

soviel ich weiß bedient sich das gmx media center webdav für dieses feature

----------

## the-pugnacity

die ganzen mediacenter sind tatsächlich via webdav realisiert worden

----------

## Inte

Wenn Ihr Euch so für WEBDAV interessiert, dann schaut Euch das hier mal an: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-216334.html

```
*  net-fs/davfs2

      Latest version available: 0.2.3-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.2.3-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 270 kB

      Homepage:    http://dav.sourceforge.net

      Description: a Linux file system driver that allows you to mount a WebDAV server as a local disk drive. Davfs2 uses Coda for kernel driver and neon for WebDAV interface

      License:     GPL-2

*  net-misc/cadaver

      Latest version available: 0.22.2

      Latest version installed: 0.22.2

      Size of downloaded files: 431 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.webdav.org/cadaver

      Description: a command-line WebDAV client.

      License:     GPL-2
```

Für GMail-User gibt's auch irgendwo ein Tool um die 2GB als Netzlaufwerk einzubinden.

----------

## m.b.j.

Interessant thx....

----------

## mkr

Ich bekomme immer einen "unexpected error 0x804B0014" wenn ich versuche etwas auf GMX hochzuladen.

Kennt jemand das Problem?

----------

## Sonic Lux

Bei mir funktioniert der "install" link nicht.

Gibts das vllt. auch für web.de ?!

----------

## mkr

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> Bei mir funktioniert der "install" link nicht.

 

Versuch es mit diesem (aus dem anderen Thread): http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/extensions/bookmarks_synchronizer/.

----------

## Sonic Lux

Cool danke!

Funktioniert.

----------

## krycek

 *mkr wrote:*   

> Ich bekomme immer einen "unexpected error 0x804B0014" wenn ich versuche etwas auf GMX hochzuladen.
> 
> Kennt jemand das Problem?

 

ja ich bekomm auch diesen error!

kann jemand helfen?

lg k

----------

## nodh

Ebenso 0x804B0014 ... Firefox 1.0.6

----------

## ank666

Ebenfalls

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

ich hatte den auch hab ihm meinen ich dadurch entfernt, dass ich auf dem Advanced-Tab den Hacken bei "Check XBel Format" entfernt habe.

mfg Mathes

----------

## lolli78

 *mathes.s wrote:*   

> ich hatte den auch hab ihm meinen ich dadurch entfernt, dass ich auf dem Advanced-Tab den Hacken bei "Check XBel Format" entfernt habe.

 

hallo,

haken haben genausowenig wie pakete ein "c" vor dem "k", aber darum soll es nicht gehen...

bei mir half dieser trick nicht, ein update von firefox dagegen schon.

lorenz

----------

## chilla

So.. da ich keine Lust hatte, mich durch das Javascript mediacenter geblafasel zu kämpfen, aber trotzdem die ganzen gmx-ordner dort raushaben wollte und einen extra ordner namens "bookmarks" haben wollte, musste ich das Teil erstma bei mir mounten (meiner einer hat kein kde oder sonstiges). 

Wie ich das getan habe, habe ich hier festgehalten: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/GMX_mediacenter_mounten

Dass man auf dem Webdav system seine ff-bookmarks auch ablegen kann, hab ich ganz unten ebenfalls erwähnt. Is mein erster Wikiartikel, also bitte meckert fröhlich auf mir rum, damit ich weiss, was ich beim nächsten mal besser machen muss.  :Smile: 

Gruß, RomanLast edited by chilla on Sat Aug 27, 2005 11:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## magicteddy

Hi Roman,

 *chilla wrote:*   

> So.. da ich keine Lust hatte, mich durch das Javascript mediacenter geblafasel zu kämpfen, aber trotzdem die ganzen gmx-ordner dort raushaben wollte und einen extra ordner namens "bookmarks" haben wollte, musste ich das Teil erstma bei mir mounten (meiner einer hat kein kde oder sonstiges). 

 

Irgendwie kann ich das verstehen. :Twisted Evil: 

Cadaver gefiel mir nicht so gut, auch wenns sehr fix war,  davfs2 ist etwas langsamer aber sonst genau das was ich schon immer haben wollte.

Einrichtung war kein Problem. :Very Happy: 

-andreas

----------

## mathes.s

@ lolli78

Auf was hast du denn den Firefox geupdated? Ich hab hier Version 1.0.6-r5 und das Plugin hat Verion 1.0.1. 

mfg Mathes

----------

## blubalu

Ich hab hier firefox-mozilla-bin 1.0.6 und Plugin Version 1.0.1.

Ich krieg auch den 0x804B0014 Fehler.

Gibts schon Hinweise, worans liegt?

----------

## lolli78

 *blubalu wrote:*   

> Ich hab hier firefox-mozilla-bin 1.0.6 und Plugin Version 1.0.1.
> 
> Ich krieg auch den 0x804B0014 Fehler.
> 
> 

 

bei mir hat ein update von 1.0.4 auf 1.0.6 geholfen - das war sowieso nötig.

schade, dass es bei euch nicht geholfen hat...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Inte

@chilla: Schöner Wiki-Beitrag ... die Widmung gefällt mir besonders  :Mr. Green: 

@blubalu: Leider ist mir dieser Fehler noch nie untergekommen. Bei google gibt es drei Treffer (darunter dieser Thread). Ich habe die mal kurz überflogen, aber auch nichts passendes gefunden.

----------

## tomvollerthun

Tja, funktioniert "so halb":

Am Arbeitsplatz funktioniert es, zu Hause nicht.

Wenn ich den "Upload"-Knopf anklicke, öffnet sich ein kleines Fensterchen (Titel "Upload Bookmarks"), meldet "Ready" und bleibt einfach da. 

Ein click auf den einzigen Button ("Cancel") schließt das Fenster wieder, aber ein Blick ins Media-Center bestätigt, dass in der xbel.xml (die immerhin existiert) nichts drin steht.

Tja, schade eigentlich, ich hatte mich schon gefreut. Muss es halt weiterhin mit myhq.com gehen.

cu, tom

P.S.: Kann eigentlich kaum relevant sein, aber der Vollständigkeit halber sei erwähnt, dass der Arbeitsplatzrechner unter Windows läuft (ich kann die Trolle schon stapfen hören ;).

<edit>

Ich kann zwar nicht behaupten ich wüsste woran es lag, aber nachdem ich das ~/.mozilla-Verzeichnis gelöscht und alles nochmal eingestellt hab, funktionierte es plötzlich.

Schön, da freu' ich mich..

</edit>

----------

## plt

hi, gibts ne möglichkeit das lokale mounten des WebDAV-Verzeichnisses auch über einen Proxy zu realisieren ??

----------

## tomvollerthun

Ich habe noch ein bisschen recherchiert, und in einem TextDrive-Forum folgende Feststellung finden können (übersetzt) :

 *AndrewR wrote:*   

> Falls ihr noch testet, entfernt den Haken bei "Cancel upload if the folder has not been modified.", ansonsten bekommt ihr einen "Unexpected error".

 

Dem kann ich hinzufügen, dass das Häkchen auch auf jedem neuen Rechner, der die Bookmarks syncronisieren soll, zunächst entfernt sein kann. Das oben beschriebene Problem lässt sich damit schmerzlos lösen. Wenn die Lesezeichen einmal zusammengeführt wurden, kann man das Häkchen ja wieder setzen.

In einem anderen Zusammenhang konnte ich den Hinweis finden, dass einige Probleme gelöst werden können, wenn man zunächst "Upload" und erst danach "Download" benutzt, auch wenn bereits eine xbel.xml-Datei auf dem Server liegt - scheinbar werden beim upload einige verbindungseigenschaften gesetzt, die beim download zwar benötigt werden, aber nicht eingestellt sind.

cu, tom

----------

## Neo_0815

Öhm, ich stell mich doof an  :Wink: 

Alles ist eingerichtet, ich kann das gnaze mounten per davfs2 - Ordner ist angelegt.

Wenn ich nun per Upload die Bookmarks hochlade, läd er was hoch, sagt Done ... es erscheint nur nix im Ordner, Download scheitert auch - logisch.

URL + Login/Pass stimmen, kann man das irgendwie debuggen?

Gruß

----------

## schachti

Hört sich sehr interessant an, ich werde gleich mal probieren, ob das alles so klappt.

Eine Frage: Kann man etwas ähnliches auch mit dem Adressbuch aus Thunderbird machen? Dann hätte man auf allen Rechnern die E-Mail-Adressen aller Kontakte sofort griffbereit...

----------

## schachti

Leider funktioniert das Firefox-Plugin bookmarks_synchronizer nicht mit Firefox 1.5 - gibt es eine Alternative?

----------

## mathes.s

Es funktioniert nur nicht die Version die in dem Firefox UpdateCenter (oder wie das Ding heißt) verlinkt ist. Musst mal in den Kommentaren zu dem Plugin suchen, da gibt es Links zu einer Version die funktioniert. Ist meine ich Version 1.0.2 oder so. Läuft bei mir ohne Probleme.

mfg Mathes

----------

## schachti

ok, vielen Dank - die User-Kommentare zur Erweiterung habe ich mir natürlich nicht durchgelesen.

----------

## schachti

Bevor andere auch lange suchen müssen:

http://extensions.geckozone.org/BookmarksSynchronizer

https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=1989

Vielleicht könnte der OP den Link im ersten Posting aktualisieren.

----------

## floschuh85

Danke!! Super Tipp. Nach so etwas habe ich schon des längeren gesucht. Jetzt kann ich mein Notebook endlich mit den selben Bookmarks ausstatten, ohne ständig zu syncen.

Greets

Flo

----------

## Jule

Hallo erstmal.

Für alle die das Problem mit dem 0x804B0014 Fehler haben, überprüft ob der Dateipfad richtig angegeben ist Beispiel /bookmark/xbel.xml . Ganz wichtig hinter euren gesamten Angaben darf kein Leerzeichen sein. Ich hatte dasselbe Problem mit meinen 1.5.0.1 Füchsen, auf einem Linux und einem WinXP Rechner.

----------

## Inte

Falls es den einen oder anderen interessiert. Von Google gibt es jetzt ein Firefox-Plugin, das sich Google Browser Sync nennt.

Ausprobiert hab' ich es noch nicht, aber laut Beschreibung synchronisiert es sogar die Browsereinstellungen, History, Cookies und Passwörter.

----------

## xces

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Ausprobiert hab' ich es noch nicht, aber laut Beschreibung synchronisiert es sogar die Browsereinstellungen, History, Cookies und Passwörter.

 

Und schickt Google gleich eine Kopie von all diesen Daten.

Die Variante mit der Bookmark Synchronizer Erweiterung und eigenem Server ist da doch sympathischer.  :Wink: 

----------

## LunX

Die Erweiterung 1.0.6 läuft mit Firefox2 vorerst nicht da diese noch auf die Version 1.5.0.* beschränkt ist. Jedoch kann die Erweiterung leicht geändert werden:

1. Download der Erweiterung auf die Festplatte

2. als Zip-Datei entpacken

3. die Datei install.rdf öffnen

4. nach 1.5.0.* suchen und durch 2.0.0.* ersetzen

5. wieder in eine Zip-Datei packen

6. Datei von .zip in .xpi umbenennen und in Firefox installieren

weiterhin viel spaß damit!

Gruß

LunxLast edited by LunX on Wed Nov 01, 2006 2:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xces

 *LunX wrote:*   

> Die Erweiterung läuft mit Firefox2 vorerst nicht da diese noch auf die Version 1.5.0.* beschränkt ist.

 

Bookmarks Synchronizer 1.03 läuft problemlos mit Firefox 2.0. Oder meinst du eine andere Erweiterung?

----------

## LunX

Naja ich konnte die Erweiterung nicht ohne weiteres installieren und musste diese erst ändern damit ich sie installieren konnte. Und bisher ist nur 1.0.6 Verfügbar die bisher nicht unter FF2 installierbar ist weil sie auf die Version 1.5.0.* beschränkt ist. Du hast dir schon meinen Beitrag durchgelesen oder?

<EDIT> argh wer kann denn ahnen das 1.0.3 aktueller ist als die neuere Oo Sorry damit gehts natürlich ohne weiteres   :Very Happy:  </EDIT>

----------

## manuels

Hab hier gerade komischerweise Probleme. Es lief mal bei mir, aber jetzt bekomm ich 0x804B0014: Unerwarteter Fehler.

Kenn jemand das Problem?

Hab host, Login und PW schon X mal gecheckt.

----------

## Phlogiston

foxmarks?   :Cool: 

----------

## LunX

tja die gab es damals leider noch nicht aber ne super alternative und zuverlässig ist sie auch kann ich nur weiter empfehlen.

----------

